# Something in my dog's eye?



## morgen (Nov 5, 2008)

It looks like there's something in my dog's eye that resembles a small contact lens that got crumpled on the surface of her eye -- clear and sort of ridged. Maybe some kind of clear mucus although neither her eyes or nose are running. It doesn't seem to be bothering her, but is it something I need to have checked out? She's a rescue so I'm not sure what breeds she is, but she resembles a long-haired chihuahua although she's about twice the size. Thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

If it's still there in the morning I would call the vet. But first, are you sure it isn't just some fuzz? My dog gets hair or gunk on her eye sometimes and it doesn't bother them like it does us. Your description makes me think of that. Keep an eye on it, and talk to your vet in the morning if she hasn't blinked it away. You need someone to look at it in person to tell for sure.


----------

